# SVGA auf HDMI-Adapter



## der_schmuu (24 September 2012)

Hallo.

Ein Arbeitskollege von mir möchte seinen Laptop mit dem TV verbinden um so via internet auf seinem TV Sendungen anzuschauen.

Das problem ist das der Laptop sehr alt sit und nur eine SVGA Schnittstelle bietet.
Der PC ist räumlich ein Stockwerk über dem TV und die Verlegung eines Kabels wäre zu Aufwendig.

Hat jemand bereits erfahrung mit solch einem Adapter gemacht und kann eigene Erfahrungen weitergeben?

danke im vorraus

schmuu


----------



## MasterOhh (24 September 2012)

Der Adapter müsste ja dann noch eine Klinke für die Ton haben um beide Signale auf HDMI zu bekommen. Mir ist kein derartiges Gerät bekannt. Schon allein einen vernüftigen DVI -> SVGA Wandler zu finden war nicht leicht, und das Ding ist auch nicht gerade billig (50€ bei Conrad).

Außerdem wird die Qualität nicht wirklich berauschend sein (vorallem beim Sound).
Ein HD fähiges Note-/Netbook gibt es schon ab 300€. Das wäre in meinen Augen die bessere Lösung.

EDIT:
Eine Media-Festplatte mit WLAN kostet nur um die 100€ (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) das wäre doch auch eine Alternative, oder?


----------



## der_schmuu (26 September 2012)

ja eine gute Alternative wäre es prinzipiell schon.

Nur sind beide Lösungen zu teuer, bzw zu aufwändig (der Kollege ist nicht mehr der jüngste).

Aber tortzdem danke, vllt kann ich ja die eine oder andere Lösung für mich nutzen, stehe nämlich vor einem ähnlichem problem


----------



## Morilas (12 Oktober 2012)

VGA hat doch sowieso nicht das beste Bild? noch analog? Vielleicht wirds auch irgendwann Zeit für einen neuen Lappy


----------



## thomass5 (16 November 2012)

http://raspberrypi.rsdelivers.com/default.aspx?cl=1

+

http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Raspberry_Pi

falls es noch jemand interessiert könnte eine alternative sein.


----------



## mogel (17 November 2012)

Moin,

hat sein TV nicht auf eine VGA Schnittstelle? Also mein TV ist jetzt 3 Monde alt und hat sowas noch drann (neben 3 HDMI, SCART & so). Ich schaue hier mit VGA auf dem Fernseher.

http://www.golem.de/news/raspberry-pi-basteln-fuer-geduldige-1207-93058-7.html

hand, mogel


----------



## Perfektionist (17 November 2012)

der_schmuu schrieb:


> Der PC ist räumlich ein Stockwerk über dem TV und die Verlegung eines Kabels wäre zu Aufwendig.


SVGA-->wireless HDMI, da kenn ich keine Lösung. Im Gegenteil bezweifle ich, dass es da eine Lösung gibt.


----------



## Ottmar (17 November 2012)

Hi!

Sowas brauchst du da (externe Grafikkarte über USB):
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/873999/

Aber ich denke per Funk wird das schwierig werden...


gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Ottmar (17 November 2012)

Hi nochmal!

Man lernt nie aus. Hier, wenn 15m reichen?
Fujitsu *Wireless USB* Display Adapter 

Oder hier:
Netgear Universal Push2TV HD Wireless Adapter


gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## mcert (16 Dezember 2012)

Ist SVGA dasselbe wie VGA?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Dezember 2012)

SVGA hat eine höhere Auflösung, 800 x 600 statt 640 x 480.


----------

